# Importance of Cycling Shorts



## PensFan_87 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am just wondering about the importance of cycling shorts. And whats the difference between the tight spandex ones as opposed to the baggy shorts. Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## jocww (Apr 30, 2009)

looks


----------



## narc_d (Jun 5, 2010)

it's all about comfort level and efficiency (at least for me).


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

It comes down to having things flapping in the wind, that will really get on your nerves. I mean sure I can just wear flappy shorts, but on a four hour ride...now c'mon. No way.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, for me it's all about the chamois pad...that's what makes it tolerable to ride the hard, pointed saddle for more than 15 minutes. But also the wicking qualities of the material help get the sweat off your body so you don't ride in soaked pants. The compression is supposed to help the muscles, also...

**


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

The only difference between cycling shorts and regular spandex shorts is the "chamois" padding. BITD, the chamois was a real chamois. Now, 99% of them are some sort of synthetic, which is nicer, because it makes washing them so much easier.

Having tight fitting shorts also keeps your "manhood" from dangling and getting in the way of your moving legs and the saddle. Pretty important, if you ask me. Sure you cold wear a jock strap or jockey shorts, but then there's a much greater possibility of chaffing. 

For short rides, none of this matters. But if you're going to be on the bike for an hour, or more, the importance is huge.

Even better than shorts, though, are cycling bibs. Bibs are much more comfortable. They are more expensive, yes, but the added comfort of not having the elastic waist band and not having the shorts roll down (if you're a tad overweight, or have "love handles"), FAR outweighs the extra expense. I'm phasing out my shorts, by replacing the older pairs with bibs.


----------



## kritiman (Jul 31, 2006)

It depends on how you ride. 
The faster you ride over 15mph, the more wind resistance matters. And with the tight fit the sweat evaporates faster. With my baggies usually my waist band gets soaked and stays that way.

I like that idea of riding in a jockstrap!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I have yet to see a baggy short with a chamois that's worth going more than 20 miles(without spending lots of $). Baggy shorts usually make you slide around on the saddle, too. 

You don't usually see serious road riders using baggy shorts for more than a couple reasons and for looks isn't one of them.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

As a mtn biker and road biker, I have to say that baggy shorts suck in warm and hot weather. They keep the heat in and don't let the sweat evaporate and you still have to deal with all the baggy-ness. 

The only "comfort" baggy shorts really provide is that psychological factor of wearing spandex and knowing everyone can see that you're fat and no junk. 
The reality of it is that no guy (that I'd ride with anyway) really cares about what other guys look like in biking shorts.


----------



## livingstone (May 13, 2008)

Cycling shorts definitely cut the wind easier. Much nicer ride.


----------



## ldh6 (Jul 13, 2009)

josephr said:


> As a mtn biker and road biker, I have to say that baggy shorts suck in warm and hot weather. They keep the heat in and don't let the sweat evaporate and you still have to deal with all the baggy-ness.


+1 on the heat retention of the baggies, and +10 on the bibs!


----------



## PensFan_87 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the information thus far. I had looked into the bibs a little bit but will now be looking into them much more.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Bibs aren't even much more expensive than their plain short counterparts....maybe $5-15 more. I just tried my first set and they definitely are more comfortable.

**


----------



## jtrain (Feb 25, 2009)

Erion929 said:


> Well, for me it's all about the chamois pad...that's what makes it tolerable to ride the hard, pointed saddle for more than 15 minutes. But also the wicking qualities of the material help get the sweat off your body so you don't ride in soaked pants. The compression is supposed to help the muscles, also...
> 
> **


This is very much how I feel. Given, I'm coming from mountain biking, but the pad is what matters the most.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Erion929 said:


> Bibs aren't even much more expensive than their plain short counterparts....maybe $5-15 more. I just tried my first set and they definitely are more comfortable.
> 
> **


Depends on the brand. I've had some team Garneaux bibs and didn't find them much more comfortable that a roughly equivalent short. Although my new Voler bibs are VERY nice.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

So, tell me the truth - do these shorts make my ass look fat?


----------



## jtrain (Feb 25, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> So, tell me the truth - do these shorts make my ass look fat?


If you need to ask...


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Comfort, chafing resistance and absorbing sweat.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> So, tell me the truth - do these shorts make my ass look fat?


My standard answer: No, your big ass makes your ass look fat. My wife doesn't ask me that anymore...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

PensFan_87 said:
 

> I am just wondering about the importance of cycling shorts. And whats the difference between the tight spandex ones as opposed to the baggy shorts. Thanks for any and all advice.


You can technically buy liner shorts with the chamois pad and wear baggy shorts over it.

You can also get MTB shorts.

None of my MTB shorts have the compression of my spandex shorts, which considerably helps during the long rides.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

frpax said:


> My standard answer: No, your big ass makes your ass look fat. My wife doesn't ask me that anymore...


:lol: LOL! :lol:


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

PensFan_87 said:


> I am just wondering about the importance of cycling shorts. And whats the difference between the tight spandex ones as opposed to the baggy shorts. Thanks for any and all advice.


I do 12,000+ miles a year and I don’t wear them except in races as part of the team kit. Usually I just wear compression shorts, basically the same thing without the padding. They are cheaper, more convenient, breath better, and I think are more comfortable in the long run. However sometimes when I’m being lazy and it’s not hot out I’ll wear cargo shorts(great for carrying food), and a t-shirt. Basically I think you can get used to whatever if your willing to endure some discomfort. Plus it’s always satisfying to pass some guy in full tri gear while wearing cargo shorts and eating a ham sandwich.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I started off wearing board shorts over my bibs. You eventually get over the self consciousness.

The shorts twisted, bunched, and kept sliding down...not to mention hot as hell. Baggys are absolutely the worst on windy days and fast descents.

Flappy does not make me happy.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

it's not about looks, it's about function.

you could play basketball in flipflops or swim laps in cut-off Levis...but, there are better equip choices.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

i use bib shorts and will never ride with cycling shorts. bib shorts hold up better. cycling shorts or bibs do what there supposed to do which is get the sweat out. i wouldnt advise being cheap and skimping either you get what you pay for. its all about the padding and comfort. the only time i wear around the house shorts on my bike is if im going on a short distance ride. even that hurts the lower extremeties quite a bit


----------



## matty125 (May 31, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Bibs aren't even much more expensive than their plain short counterparts....maybe $5-15 more. I just tried my first set and they definitely are more comfortable.
> 
> **


 I find the bibs (like wrestling uniforms) very uncomfortable. The ones I have continually pull down on my shoulders causing discomfort. Something to think about if you are prone to neck pain.
I ride a lot o MT and Road wear both baggy padded and spandex. JUST SO YOU KNOW they make bicycle underwear which fits as nice as breifs but they are padded too. They caost about 12 euros a peice butthey are a little more thin than REALL padding, not much though.


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

+1 on bibs


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

matty125 said:


> I find the bibs (like wrestling uniforms) very uncomfortable. The ones I have continually pull down on my shoulders causing discomfort. Something to think about if you are prone to neck pain.
> I ride a lot o MT and Road wear both baggy padded and spandex. JUST SO YOU KNOW they make bicycle underwear which fits as nice as breifs but they are padded too. They caost about 12 euros a peice butthey are a little more thin than REALL padding, not much though.


Bibs cause shoulder discomfort??  This is very unusual for bibs unless you have it the wrong size....most probably its too small. Different manufacturers have different sizing and unless you are familair with it, you will have to try it on to determine. I wear medium for Pearl Izumi bibs and large for Castelli.


----------



## SidNitzerglobin (Jun 22, 2010)

I noticed the XL Garneau bibs I got are a bit shorter in the body than the L Specialized and Pearl Izumi ones I have. Think it's a Euro cut thing. 

The weirdness in the Garneaus mainly comes into play with the seam running from the front middle of the bibs, bifurcating the chamois, running to the center of the back of the bib. If I roll my shoulders back it produces some unsighlty camel toe effect and has a tendency to start pulling my equipment over to the left side some what uncomfortably every 10 miles or so. Kind of a bummer as they actually have pretty good padding and were relatively affordable, but you get what you pay for I suppose.

Never had a problem with feeling like any of my bibs are pulling down on my shoulders though. None of the bibs I've tried seem to have rigid enough material for the straps to do this unless they were a few sizes too small.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Agree w/ most of the comments here- bib shorts rock, baggys are annoying (I too came from MTB, but they just plain don't work well for the road).
I have 4 bibs from European countries and none of them pull my shoulders down (that might help actually).


----------

